# using sights



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

everyone might think im stupid and uneducated about handguns when i ask this question but when using the sights am i supposed to keep one eye closed or both eyes open?


----------



## Rupert (Oct 2, 2009)

There are some who swear that you need to always have both open, and some who don't. Ten yards and in, I have both open, beyond that, as much as I try not to, I find myself closing my left eye when I shoot.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Both eyes open has distinct advantages for SD type shooting, and is the recommended way to learn. But it doesn't hurt a thing to squint one eye if you are really 'bearing down' on on a small target, at longer ranges, if it helps you concentrate.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I generally shoot with one eye closed.

:smt1099


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

so i guess its more of a preference kind of thing?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I find that keeping both eyes open increases my peripheral vision, so I can register other targets while shooting at a particular one, or see movements that might indicate a threat.
I also find that closing one eye helps me shoot more accurately at greater distances.
Generally, I keep both eyes open when shooting a pistol at short ranges and when using a very-low-power rifle scope. Otherwise, I close my weak-side eye.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

punkinabox said:


> so i guess its more of a preference kind of thing?


Sure. A proficient shooter will be able to shoot well, either way. The only thing that really matters is being able to hold the sights on the target all the way through your trigger squeeze, or at least have them pass over it at the precise moment that the firing pin hits the cap.

Any method you choose to accomplish that will be adequate to the task. People learn to shoot well using a lot of different methods. There are the 'standard' ways that have proved to be very effective for the largest number of people, but then there are always a small number of 'oddballs' out there who break all the rules of good marksmanship, and still manage to shoot surprisingly well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently read something that immediately made me say, "Yes! Of course."
The thesis was that your trigger technique is much more important than your sighting technique. Your eyes will "automatically" take care of the sighting process, but you have to train your body, hands, and trigger finger to properly press (not "squeeze") the trigger. "Sighting errors" are almost always due to faulty trigger control!
The trigger of any gun—rifle, pistol, or shotgun—should be pressed straight back. Any sideways, upwards, or downwards pressure will cause an inaccurate shot. Further, the press should be smooth, not jerky or intentionally quick.
Work on your trigger press. Your eyes will take care of themselves.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

:smt1099


----------



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks yall this site is pretty cool ive absorbed alot of useful info being a new handgun owner. i learn more everyday. thanks again.


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

I had been closing 1 eye because I thought it was what I was suppose to do. Im glad that the mojority say to keep bothe eyes open. I had been occasionally opening both eyes for a few seconds because when I close 1 eye for to long the sites get blurry. 

Cant wait to get back to the range and try it with both eyes open.


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

I shoot both rifle and pistol with both eyes open. With practice your brain focuses on the eye lined up with the sights/scope and eases the strain of keeping the off eyelid closed. Having both eyes comes in handy when multiple targets present themselves.


----------

